# Please Help Me.



## adedar11 (Mar 27, 2012)

I really want to say thank you to all of you that contributed and advice me yesterday regarding my present lost love situation and I pray God will bless and reward you abundantly.

Please I will love to know some advice on how to get a good woman or how to know a good woman when dating, because it really hurts me and go this far in a relationship just because of love and later break up. Is it because of the environment, work, and my kind of life that makes me need bad women? Or because I care and spend more am really confused

Am tired of dating over and over again just because I do meet the wrong woman, I am always open, caring, understanding, faithful, soft and supportive but I don’t know why the women I meet are something far different from me. My Zodiac sign is Pieces is it because of that? 

I think all the night on how and when will I see a good woman to really call my own, please I need advice on how to note a good woman or a woman that pretend. Please at least save a life. Money is not everything in saving someone life.

Thank you all for everything I will always pray for you for the support and advice.

Thank You


----------



## Chrysalis (Mar 20, 2012)

Dude, I am gonna CHANGE YOUR LIFE. Go to Chateau Heartiste and read EVERYTHING. Including the comments!

No more posts, no more pathos. Go. Read. Now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smith9800 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just change your attitude. It all happening because, you are thinking that you will not meet any good woman. Just keep positivity in your behavior and your end of your problem will be very soon.:smthumbup:


----------



## adedar11 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks All


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

you need to understand the kind of women you are attracted to and the kind of women you need in your life. SOund like its not the same thing.


----------

